# Canon Announces EOS C100 Professional Video Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 29, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href=""></a></div>
<p>London, UK, 29 August 2012 – Canon today adds to the Cinema EOS System with the launch of the new EOS C100 – a compact, versatile interchangeable-lens professional video camera designed for independent videographers. Based on the core performance of the acclaimed EOS C300, the new model combines impressive hardware specifications with a range of new automatic features – making it ideal for professionals who shoot without a crew, or EOS videographers entering the Cinema EOS System for the first time.</p>
<p>With Canon’s Super 35mm 8.3MP Bayer-filtered CMOS sensor at its core, the EOS C100 combines exceptional image quality with a design approximately 15% smaller than the advanced EOS C300. The camera’s powerful imaging system enables the same processing as three-chip RGB systems, delivering exceptional colour, wide dynamic</p>
<p>range and proven low light performance, while extensive NLE support makes it suitable for a wide range of users and production purposes. With Canon’s EF mount users have immediate access to over 60 class-leading EF lenses, as well as the freedom to experiment with the company’s expanding EF Cinema Lens line-up.</p>
<p><strong>First-class camera system

</strong>Designed to offer leading quality and portability, the EOS C100 features a specification designed around the needs of single operators. Its advanced imaging system utilises the widely-used AVCHD codec, with the CMOS sensor recording 1920×1080 (Full HD) resolution video to SD cards1 at 24Mbps with 4:2:0 colour sampling – delivering sharp, vivid, professional-quality video. Uncompressed video can also be output directly to external recorders via an integrated HDMI terminal, complete with embedded timecode data.</p>
<p>Equipped to provide exceptional performance, the EOS C100 allows users to capture high quality images for a range of creative outputs. Support for 24/25/30p and 50/60i frame rates offers flexibility, and an ISO range of 320-20,000 provides extensive exposure control and low noise in all lighting conditions. A new Wide Dynamic Range gamma setting makes it possible to shoot in demanding, high contrast situations – achieving a dynamic range of up to 800% without the need for extensive colour grading in post-production. Additionally, Canon Log Gamma enables the capture of high quality video rich in exposure latitude and dynamic range, and ensures footage has a consistent look and feel when used alongside other Cinema EOS cameras in multicamera shoots.</p>
<p><strong>Easy operation for single users

</strong>As well as full manual control, the EOS C100 integrates a range of new automatic features to support independent operators such as documentary makers or news shooters. A new One Shot AF button enables users to instantly check focus, with the central image area automatically checked prior to recording. Push Auto Iris evaluates exposure and makes any required adjustments before shooting, while new Auto White Balance uses the power of Canon’s DIGIC DV III image processor to detect and balance colour information – allowing operators to focus on the story in front of them.</p>
<p>A new graphical user interface enables videographers to conveniently adjust standard camera settings using the LCD screen. Operators can fine-tune Gamma settings, with the camera displaying both ‘before’ and ‘after’ curves on-screen, while White Balance settings can be altered using the camera’s joystick lever, with a colour/plane graphic displaying the amount of compensation being applied in real time. Additionally, support for continuous, automatic focus and iris adjustment will be added by a firmware update in 2013, providing fast, smooth performance when used with specified models in Canon’s range of EF Stepper Motor (STM) lenses.</p>
<p>The EOS C100 also offers highly flexible storage, recording to two SD card slots. Users can record to both cards simultaneously with Double Slot Recording or use Relay Recording to automatically switch across memory cards when the one in use becomes full. In-camera down-conversion also allows operators to convert HD footage stored on one card to SD resolution on the other – ideal for operators who want to reduce the size or resolution of footage before transferring or web hosting.</p>
<p><strong>Professional design, professional audio

</strong>The EOS C100 features the same modular concept made popular by the EOS C300. Engineered to provide mobility and durability, it features a robust build and lightweight construction ideal for use in a number of situations. Its magnesium alloy frame provides strength and rigidity while keeping weight to a minimum, allowing users to enjoy both versatility and comfort – even during all-day use.</p>
<p>A large, high quality 8.8cm (3.5”) Vari-angle LCD is situated on the rear of the camera body, which can be manoeuvred to offer easy access to a range of function buttons situated behind the display. An adjustable handgrip also offers DSLR-like ergonomics during handheld shooting, and can be removed altogether for shooting in tight spaces or as part of a multi-camera rig. The camera’s button layout also has been designed taking user feedback into account, with all recording buttons now featuring red markings for added convenience during shooting. Up to 15 assignable buttons also provide high levels of customisation, allowing each user to optimise camera operation to suit their own requirements.</p>
<p>The EOS C100 also offers professionally-optimised audio and connectivity, supporting the capture of Dolby Digital AC3 or 16-bit Linear PCM audio at 48 kHz – the high quality signal required for professional broadcast content. A stereo microphone is built into the camera’s detachable handle, alongside audio control dials and two XLR terminals which enable users to connect to external microphones and other sources. The camera also features a new lockable HDMI terminal that ensures cables remain securely attached to the input during shooting2.</p>
<p><strong>EF lenses and EF Cinema Lenses – power to create

</strong>As part of the EOS system, the EOS C100 is compatible with over 60 EF lenses and Canon’s EF Cinema Lens line-up, and complements a new duo of compact lightweight cine zoom lenses, the CN-E15.5-47mm T2.8 L S and CN-E30-105mm T2.8 L S. Both new lenses offer outstanding mobility and quality, providing performance and value that makes them excellent options for independent professionals and production houses alike.</p>
<p>In addition, Canon’s hugely-popular EF lens series for DSLRs offers virtually unlimited creative freedom, with options to meet any budgetary requirement. The EF-S range comprises a selection of compact, lightweight zoom lenses that merge high image quality with affordable pricing, while the full-frame EF lens line-up offers outstanding quality and flexibility – utilising luxury, class-leading optics in a range of focal length options ranging from 8mm to 800mm. Since the launch of the EOS System in 1987 over 70 million EF lenses have been manufactured, a measure of the system’s unparalleled quality, popularity, and ability to meet the needs of all kinds of photography and video users.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS C100 – key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>8.3MP Super 35mm CMOS sensor; Full HD</li>
<li>High sensitivity, low noise</li>
<li>24Mbps AVCHD to SD cards</li>
<li>Automatic shooting functions</li>
<li>Interchangeable EF lenses</li>
<li>Canon Log Gamma</li>
<li>Compact, modular, lightweight</li>
<li>Professional audio</li>
<li>Seamless workflow integration</li>
<li>CPS video support</li>
</ul>
```


----------



## AprilForever (Aug 29, 2012)

Dear Canon:

WHO CARES?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

When will we see the fabled 7D mark II?

Or the dadburn 200-400? (I need to know so I know when to sell my house, car, and neighbour's children - I don't have any of my own)

Or even the now pushed back 24-75?

Why all this cinema madness? I am a photographer, not an independant videographer!!!


----------



## syder (Aug 29, 2012)

$8k for a videocamera shooting 24mb/s 4:2:0 avchd?

I guess its similar to the FS700 (minus the super slo-mo, and 4k) but still really quite disappointing. The clean HDMI out does mean that you can get much cleaner footage, but then you're up to $10k+ before lenses. 

I don't doubt this will be an excellent camera, but am somewhat sad that it's priced well beyond entry level professional cameras.


----------



## bk-productions (Aug 29, 2012)

still missing higher fps-rates for some nice slowmotions


----------



## armando (Aug 29, 2012)

A certain department / branch needs to understand that this area has changed drastically in the affordable prosumer area. 4:2:2 ( or give us raw 2k/4k whatever to a cf card or to external 4k raw.. Whatever, in camera slowmo, super fast frame rate 24/30/60/120/240/480/720/2000 with the xlr audio lol.... For the target group


----------



## peederj (Aug 29, 2012)

Dear April,

Do you think Canon is so small a company that its releasing cinema cameras is sapping its efforts in stills photography?

You got your 5D3 and 1DX before this camera. Still unhappy?

Why do you need to criticize different people in a different division of an overall brand for helping people other than you?



AprilForever said:


> Dear Canon:
> 
> WHO CARES?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonATL (Aug 29, 2012)

I want to love this camera. But, a this price, I think I'll have to love it from afar.

I do like the form factor. It looks very close to the size of a DSLR, and perhaps easier to use with video. I suspect the image will be beautiful.

At a small premium over the Sony FS100, this camera would probably keep me away from the FS100. But, at nearly twice the current price of an FS100, I will have a hard time justifying the C100 over the FS100.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 29, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> Dear Canon:
> 
> WHO CARES?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...



Canon is a multi-billion dollar company and have lots of divisions outside of photography. They've released 3 DSLR's this year and are supposed to release more, just because they haven't released one that doesn't suit your needs doesn't mean they are neglecting photography. Get over yourself.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 29, 2012)

syder said:


> $8k for a videocamera shooting 24mb/s 4:2:0 avchd?
> 
> I guess its similar to the FS700 (minus the super slo-mo, and 4k) but still really quite disappointing. The clean HDMI out does mean that you can get much cleaner footage, but then you're up to $10k+ before lenses.
> 
> I don't doubt this will be an excellent camera, but am somewhat sad that it's priced well beyond entry level professional cameras.



It's not $8k, they're taking preorders for 4999 Euro which is a little over $6k US. And considering the gear is usually more expensive over there I wouldn't be surprised to see it in the $5k range here in the US. It would be foolish to price it the same as the FS700, it's specs look much better on paper. And sure the FS is 4k_ ready_, but we have no idea how much the external recorder is going to cost, it could be $3k for all we know.

And when you factor in what an external EVF, monitor, ND filters, and external recorder cost for a DSLR the price is very reasonable. I've spent way more money on accessories for my 5D's than the cameras themselves. Rig was close to $3k after everything was said and done, EVF was $950, Monitor was $1200, $200 on ND's (and I took the cheap route), $300 for an external recorder.


----------



## ssrdd (Aug 30, 2012)

4:2:0 color space for sharp, vivid images. what a louder bollocks, another failure from canon.

1080p- no 60p and further???
4-2-0 24mbit avchd??????????
4000$ ?????????
APS-C sensor?????????

canon completely lost its mind.


----------

